#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  unit operations of chemical engineering

## ndasone

hello everybody....i need this ebook.... unit operations of chemical engineering by Mccabe, Smith, Harriott...if any one have it ....please upload it

See More: unit operations of chemical engineering

----------


## muddu4u

even i need it

----------


## kamrankhalid

Here is the book guys

Unit Operations In Chemical Engineering




By Warren L. McCabe, Julian C. Smith, Peter Harriott



Publisher: McGraw-Hill Companies 
Number Of Pages: 1088 
Publication Date: 1993-01-01 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0070448442 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780070448445 
Binding: Hardcover 


This text contains much updated and new material in new areas such as fool processing, electronics, and biochemical applications. It is a text written for undergraduate students in the junior or senior years. An elementary knowledge of material and energy balances and of thermodynamic principle is assumed.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## muddu4u

hey thanx buddy

----------


## sathish_che

thank u

----------


## greengeek

Oh My God 
I have been searching for this book for years.. 

I am grateful to you

----------


## ndasone

thank u kamrankhalid......u r done a great job.....

----------

